
Show HN: Explore the returns of senators' stock portfolios - bingdig
https://www.govtrades.com/
======
ckardat123
Cool work, I can attest that going through the scanned filings is a pain as
I've been working on something similar with someone else on HN:
[https://www.quiverquant.com/sources/senatetrading](https://www.quiverquant.com/sources/senatetrading)

It looks like the STOCK act originally had a requirement that reports be done
in electronic format, rather than on paper, but an amendment removed that
requirement.

~~~
bingdig
Very cool! Did not know about that early requirement but definitely would make
things much easier for everybody.

------
bingdig
Hey everybody,

Thanks for checking out our project that aims to increase transparency and
accountability for politicians deciding to trade individual stocks. We're
still early on and implementing lots of improvements so any feedback would be
extremely appreciated.

If you think it's cool and would like to contribute your time or money, check
out the Contribute section on the site. Thanks!

Loften

------
evanmaynard1
This might be a big ask: but can you tie some sort of bias rating in by
tracking legislation they sponsored or supported that was tied to a stock they
also traded? Maybe with some relationship on time between those events?

~~~
bingdig
Yes, that's definitely on our road map. Think it would be super interesting to
see links between stock holdings and legislation (as well as data on lobbying)

